# What is the best quality waterfowl coat??



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

I got the Cabela's Dry-Plus Dri-Fowl 4 in 1 parka last year for christmas. I absolutely love this coat. I have yet to have a day in the field where im wet or cold, and this year ive hunted more in the rain than in the dry. I kinda wished I would have gotten the wading jacket, but I just have to stick my coat in my waders if I know im going to be standing in waist dep or higher water. The pockets are plenty big, each pocket holds 5 shells, I have yet to have a shell fall out of the loops, they fit snugly. Theres plent of pockets on the coat also. This coat is definately worth every penny.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

BigR said:


> Thanks for the tip on that Bigcamo website! I bookmarked it and will keep it in mind for sure while I am figuring out what I want to get.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Herter's Coats?
> Cabela's has one heck of a deal going on the parka, jacket, or bibs...I already have some nice Bibs I got at Gander, I just need a nice jacket.
> ...


 
wow!!! thats the coat i was thinking about asking for x-mas. looks like i might be geting my self an early xmas present. 
i am worried about the coat not being water proof. i mean "down pour for 4 hours proof"!!


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I read the reviews on it and I actually spoke to one of my friends who come to find out owns that Herter's Coat.

He said that for the money, he would get another one, HOWEVER, he said that it is not waterproof after about 1 or 2 wet hunts...if you read the reviews, they kind of speak that too.

Its so hard to tell, I want to get it, because I like the price so much, but then again, the whole reason I want to get a new coat is to stay warm and dry and if it doesn't do that for me, then I am just throwing my money away


ANYONE have any input on the Herter's Fowltech?


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

BigR said:


> I read the reviews on it and I actually spoke to one of my friends who come to find out owns that Herter's Coat.
> 
> He said that for the money, he would get another one, HOWEVER, he said that it is not waterproof after about 1 or 2 wet hunts...if you read the reviews, they kind of speak that too.


i was going to get the same coat before i went with the dry-plus dri-fowl, but i saw those reviews too. i did a little diggin' on this forum too when i was looking and i remember seeing a negative review or two on the waterproofness of the herters coat. people seem to like it in this thread tho.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

bender said:


> i was going to get the same coat before i went with the dry-plus dri-fowl, but i saw those reviews too. i did a little diggin' on this forum too when i was looking and i remember seeing a negative review or two on the waterproofness of the herters coat. people seem to like it in this thread tho.


 
I believe Herter's USED to make an awesome coat called the "Waterfowler" for the last 5 years or so its been collectively called "Fowl Tech".

Why they switched, I don't know...but it seems with whatever switches they made the quality went down. Alot of the reviews really ragged the pockets too, saying your stuff will pour out if you bend over at all.

As much as I'd like to put the 70 bones towards some more deeks or other gear, I may double down and get the Cabelas....their promise/guarantee is hard to beat when buying a product too.

I had a winter coat with Dry Plus, 4-1 that I am guessing is very close to the 4 in 1 coats that are camo.

I was walking from college one day and snagged it on a fence and tore the crap out of my coat. I called them and told them what happened and without question they sent me a brand new coat and said that the craftmanship should've held up on their part...


----------

